# New Vista Seven Theme for Windows Vista Released



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm pleased to announce my new theme "Vista Seven" for Windows Vista:

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs31/300W/i/2008/228/1/3/Vista_Seven_Theme_for_Vista_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

This theme is not very special. It has been made to fulfill a few requests which I have received from lots of people.

Actually not all people like those fancy Vista themes having lots of transparency, stylish buttons, shell style, start menu, etc. Many people are satisfied with default Aero theme but they want to have a few features which are missing in default theme and which have been included in this theme:

*1.* New Taskbar similar to Windows Seven.

*2.* Transparent titlebar in Maximized windows. Note that the titlebar has glass even in maximized windows which you'll never get in any 3rd party Vista theme.

*3.* New Shellstyle in Control Panel similar to Windows Seven.

So its a theme which is similar to default Vista theme but having a few features taken from Windows Seven.

I hope you'll like it. 

*Download Link
More Info & Instructions*


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 15, 2008)

gr8...luks too cool...good job buddy...


----------



## New (Aug 15, 2008)

You are back...
    Awesome..Awesome
        Downloading  right now


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Aug 15, 2008)

Man, you title fooled me into thinking that this was the "ofiicial" Win 7 theme.
lol


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

@Switch
Its similar to official Windows Seven theme.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks, will try it

@Vishal Gupta
Is there any way to change My Computer and Folder background color in vista to desired color as in xp,using resource hacker or something?


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 15, 2008)

u always rock buddy... but can u tell me wat other major difference is there besides glass when maximised????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ You can use Folder Background:

*mpj.tomaatnet.nl/vista/folderbg.html


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

awesome work VG *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great looking theme.............


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks VISHAL, im downloading it right now........


----------



## casanova (Aug 16, 2008)

It looks uber. Thanks for this lovely theme


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome VG ...


----------



## pillainp (Aug 16, 2008)

Installed and running here.

Gorgeous theme, Vishal. As a matter of fact, I have been using only your AeroVG since I installed Vista.

A few probably dumb questions about the Windows 7 theme:

1) Is it possible to get a slightly more transparent taskbar like with your AeroVG? I do not have VistaGlazz installed, but used the UXtheme patcher.

2) How did you get that toolbar at the left edge of your screen in your screenshot?

OS is Vista Ultimate 32bit SP1.

Your help will be greatly appreciated.

NPP


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 16, 2008)

good one vishal ji


----------



## skippednote (Aug 16, 2008)

Vg Rocx


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2008)

aww, I wish they release one for Windows XP!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 17, 2008)

pillainp said:


> Installed and running here.
> 
> Gorgeous theme, Vishal. As a matter of fact, I have been using only your AeroVG since I installed Vista.
> 
> ...


The taskbar is by design since Windows 7 has similar taskbar.
Regarding to your toolbar question, pls visit following link:

*www.askvg.com/how-to-create-customized-desktop-toolbars-in-windows-vista/

Thanks again guys.


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot!! You rock buddy!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice release


----------



## x3060 (Aug 23, 2008)

nice work, keep it up buddy


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you guys.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 23, 2008)

even after applying the theme I dont notice any difference

The only difference I find is that the wallpaper is changed and the windows have transparency even at maximized state.Am I missing something??Or is that it???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2008)

^^ You'll find a small gradient change in taskbar and also check the left sidebar in Control Panel.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 23, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ You'll find a small gradient change in taskbar and also check the left sidebar in Control Panel.



oh.....I dint notice it at first.....great work.....thanks


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 26, 2008)

is there a way to install this without windowblinds ???

please help guys ..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ Its an msstyles, you don't need windowblinds to apply it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 26, 2008)

thnks ... will try it soon...


----------



## axxo (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi VG, no VStyle for XP users longtime. Expect any soon?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ Recently I released the "VistaVG Blue Refresh" theme for XP:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91379


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome Work VG as always.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 10, 2008)

lot of transformation packs and all available 

to transform vista to win 7

but nothing for xp 

can u make one   

and VistaVG Blue Refresh is great

how do u make visual style ?


----------

